# Utv or sub compact tractor



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm thinking about trading my atv with plow for a sub compact tractor with front loader and 60" plow. A few people have told me that I won't like this setup because it is too slow and that I should trade for a utv with a bigger plow. Which one of these would be better for snow removal in a big driveway & parking area? In the summer months I could use the tractor for small yard work or if I went the utv route, I could play with it although I don't do much riding with the current atv so I'm not sure which one would get more use in the summer. Also since my house has rental units, my taxman will allow me to claim a certain percentage of the tractor but will only let me claim a percentage of the plow cost only for I tv's or atv's.


----------



## 98K3500 (Oct 28, 2013)

You don't give much description of the job other than big, but if I had to choose between a tractor and a UTV I'd go tractor.

UTV's are fun toys too, but if it's not your thing now, I don't see that changing.

A tractor would be useful year-round with a few implements, and if you are getting a fair amount of snow, stacking and/or removing excess snow is easy with a loader.

If you go tractor, get one big enough (I have a 35hp), and I'd go hydrostatic. I've owned both gear, and hydro tractors, and for loader work it's hydro all the way. Also - If you don't like the cold, you can always spring for a cab ($$$$).

Tax benefits also favor a tractor...

I plowed my 300' drive and large (5500sq ft) parking area for 5 years with a compact tractor. It was my form of entertainment for the most part.

Since opening a new business I've gone with a truck plow since I now have to travel to clear about 55000 sq ft of lot.

That being said - If a truck plow was added as a choice, it's the one I would chose...

Lunk


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

tractor with blower and loader, with quick detach optional blade


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

Definitely the tractor. Much more you can do with it


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Definitely the tractor. I would agree with above quotes get 35+hp hydro, with cab and loader, get a 3ph blower and I would suggest a snow pusher not a snow plow for the loader along with the bucket!!
Best of luck!!


----------



## RS69 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a Yanmar 1610d with a Bush Hogg loader. This was my main set up until I got a Boss on my duramax. If I need to move or stack snow, my sub compact tractor does the job.


----------

